# Please tell- How to remove this Shower Cartridge?



## buildingenginee (Oct 30, 2010)

This is an American Standard (All-in-One Temp) Shower Control. Please tell me how to find the product number, and take out the cartridge. 

All this tenant is getting is cold water from the shower, the temp control no longer works. Thank you in advance for your help and advice.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

No.

Please visit www.diychatroom.com for all your general hackery answers.


----------

